# [config] laptop con dothan+ governor [quasi risolto]

## lopio

ciao sul mio nuovo laptop ho messo abiltatzione acpi e compilato nel kernel governor ondemand

A questo punto trmite local.start ho scritto ondemand on scaling_governor

Vedo quindi che la frequenza passa da 600mhz al max 1600 durante il lancio di programmi

E' corretto che ci sia questo sbalzo e basta o servirebbero step intermedi e come si abilitano?

Dite la vostra...

grazie milleLast edited by lopio on Mon Jul 04, 2005 7:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gutter

Hai un cerntrino?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lopio wrote:*   

> ciao sul mio nuovo laptop ho messo abiltatzione acpi e compilato nel kernel governor ondemand
> 
> A questo punto trmite local.start ho scritto ondemand on scaling_governor
> 
> Vedo quindi che la frequenza passa da 600mhz al max 1600 durante il lancio di programmi
> ...

 

il mio processora scala da 187 MHz  :Shocked:  a 1500 MHz, e sono nella tua condizione. step intermedi li ho visti raramente.

suppongo dipenda dalla configurazione non ottimale del tool userspace che utilizzi per lo scaling (io uso cpudyn). potrebbe non essere una soluzione ottima ma ti dirò... funziona e ho ben altri problemi da risolvere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lopio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Hai un cerntrino?

 

si' 

```

root@paco-benq cpufreq # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 598.108

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe est tm2

bogomips        : 1182.72

```

----------

## gutter

Ti posto la conf del mio kernel:

```
#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

```

Ti consiglio di usare speedfreq come tool in userspace:

```
*  sys-power/speedfreq

      Latest version available: 0.7.2-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.7.2-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 30 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.goop.org/~jeremy/speedfreq/

      Description: daemon to control the CPU speed in 2.6 kernels

      License:     GPL-1
```

----------

## lopio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *
> 
> 

 

Una cosa che noto e' comunque 

```

 cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies 

1600000 600000 

pippo@paco-benq pippo $ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq 

600000

pippo@paco-benq pippo $ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq 

1600000

```

quindi mi viene il dubbio che basti mettere a mano i valori li' dentro per avere step intermedi .... ma prima chiedo ...potrebbe essere pericoloso

Naturalmente devo mettere userspace come governor per abilitare speedfreq?

gra[/u]zie

Edit gutter: Per favore, cerchiamo di quotare meglio

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m
> ...

 

perché non lo tieni attivato? che scaling driver usi?

----------

## ramstein

Salve a tutti  :Smile: 

Io ho provato praticamente tutto: cpufreqd, cpudyn, powernowd, ma in ogni caso non gestivano mai tutto quello di cui avevo bisogno. Inoltre cercavo un tool che potesse memorizzare i vari profili un po' come succede in windows.

Ho provato chpower e adesso ho tutto quello di cui ho bisogno  :Wink: . E' ancora un progetto giovane, ma l' autore sembra molto disponibile per migliorarlo.

Non esiste ancora l' ebuild  :Sad: 

L' ho scaricato da qua: http://www.hinezumilabs.org/substa/chpower

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ramstein wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti 
> 
> Io ho provato praticamente tutto: cpufreqd, cpudyn, powernowd, ma in ogni caso non gestivano mai tutto quello di cui avevo bisogno. Inoltre cercavo un tool che potesse memorizzare i vari profili un po' come succede in windows.

 

perché di cosa è che hai bisogno?

i profili "stile windows" li fai a livello di sistema, non a livello di programma userspace, quindi con i runlevel.

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perché non lo tieni attivato? che scaling driver usi?

 

Perchè con i centrino con core Dothan non funge  :Wink: 

TIP Se avete un centrino con core Dothan (ve ne accorgete dal fatto che avete una cache L2 di 2MB) dovete usare come driver:

```
CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m 
```

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   
> 
> perché non lo tieni attivato? che scaling driver usi? 
> 
> Perchè con i centrino con core Dothan non funge 
> ...

 

premesso che io ho un banias, quindi non sono informatissimo sul dothan, ho visto nel codice del kernel 2.6.11 che sono stati cambiati molte righe nel codice per l'identificazione della CPU.

hai provato anche con un kernel >= 2.6.11? (è solo una mia curiosità)

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> premesso che io ho un banias, quindi non sono informatissimo sul dothan, ho visto nel codice del kernel 2.6.11 che sono stati cambiati molte righe nel codice per l'identificazione della CPU.
> 
> hai provato anche con un kernel >= 2.6.11? (è solo una mia curiosità)

 

Fino al 2.6.10 non funzionava  :Wink:  Mi ripromettodi di compilare il 2.6.11 domani, ti farò sapere  :Wink: .

Comunque con quel driver lo scaling funziona perfettamente senza nessun problema.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Fino al 2.6.10 non funzionava  Mi ripromettodi di compilare il 2.6.11 domani, ti farò sapere .
> 
> Comunque con quel driver lo scaling funziona perfettamente senza nessun problema.

 

proverò anche io a toccacciare il kernel nuovo. voglio vedere cosa fa il mio senza governor.

per curiosità, che programma usi per lo scaling della frequenza?

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> proverò anche io a toccacciare il kernel nuovo. voglio vedere cosa fa il mio senza governor.
> 
> per curiosità, che programma usi per lo scaling della frequenza?

 

Speedfreq.

----------

## ramstein

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> perché di cosa è che hai bisogno?
> 
> i profili "stile windows" li fai a livello di sistema, non a livello di programma userspace, quindi con i runlevel.

 

Io trovo molto piu' potente la gestione dei profili di chpower. In un attimo con chpower -a ne creo uno nuovo, e passo a quest' ultimo con chpower -s. Penso sia molto piu' intuitivo ed efficiente rispetto ai runlevel. Inoltre, usando gli altri sistemi dovrei usare altra roba per fare altre cose, invece con chpower sul mio asus gestisco tutto (luminosita', frequenza, hard disk, monitor...).

Beh, poi alla fine, e' anche questione di gusti eh!  :Wink: 

----------

## lopio

ciao

ma alla fine (e lo  chiedo ai possessori di centrino), a prescindere dal governor e dall'eventuale processo di scaling, avere solo uno scaling da 600 a 1600 (che sono proprio il min e il max) senza step intermedi e' corretto, scorretto, servirebbero step intermedi e perche'?

grazie

----------

## gutter

 *lopio wrote:*   

> corretto, scorretto, servirebbero step intermedi e perche'?
> 
> grazie

 

Vedi un po tu  :Wink: 

```
gutter@giskard ~ $ speedfreq -m

New policy: dynamic 600-1600 MHz

CPU new speed 600 MHz, 99.0741% idle

CPU new speed 800 MHz, 1.93424% idle

CPU new speed 800 MHz, 0% idle

CPU new speed 1000 MHz, 4.85437% idle

CPU new speed 1000 MHz, 0% idle

CPU new speed 1200 MHz, 9.70874% idle

CPU new speed 1200 MHz, 5.88235% idle

CPU new speed 1400 MHz, 0% idle

CPU new speed 1400 MHz, 4.90196% idle

CPU new speed 1600 MHz, 4.6729% idle

CPU new speed 1600 MHz, 0% idle

CPU new speed 1600 MHz, 89.6907% idle

CPU new speed 1400 MHz, 80.3922% idle

CPU new speed 1400 MHz, 80.3922% idle

CPU new speed 1200 MHz, 89.3204% idle

CPU new speed 1200 MHz, 100% idle

CPU new speed 1000 MHz, 80.5556% idle

CPU new speed 1000 MHz, 85.2941% idle

CPU new speed 800 MHz, 100% idle

CPU new speed 800 MHz, 100% idle

CPU new speed 600 MHz, 94.4444% idle

```

----------

## lopio

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *lopio wrote:*   corretto, scorretto, servirebbero step intermedi e perche'?
> 
> grazie 
> 
> Vedi un po tu 
> ...

 

ciao vorrei seguire il tuo consiglio qundo ho ricompilato il kernel secondo le tue impostazioni (commentando lo scaling centrino che tu dici non servire con il dothan)

Hai delle dritte anche per il file di conf di speedfreq  :Wink: 

grazie infinite ciao

PS fa niente se ho messo CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y e non come modulo?

----------

## lopio

uff continuo ad avere solo due valori  600 e 1600

e in dmesg 

```

NET: Registered protocol family 17

speedstep-centrino: invalid ACPI data

speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz":

speedstep-centrino: try compiling with CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI enabled

acpi-cpufreq: CPU0 - ACPI performance management activated.

```

----------

## gutter

Uhm il discorso mi sembra strano. Da quello che ho visto il core del tuo pentium-m è Dothan. Ora come ti ho detto io non h problemi con lo speedstep. 

L'unica cosa cosa che ti posso dire a questo punto è: ti mando il mio file .config e te lo vedi con calma.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lopio wrote:*   

> uff continuo ad avere solo due valori  600 e 1600

 

mah... non capisco... dove sta il problema?

non mi pare una cosa tanto grave, il fatto che non usi le frequenze intermedie... o no?  :Confused: 

----------

## lopio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *lopio wrote:*   uff continuo ad avere solo due valori  600 e 1600 
> 
> mah... non capisco... dove sta il problema?
> 
> non mi pare una cosa tanto grave, il fatto che non usi le frequenze intermedie... o no? 

 

beh in  tal caso allora conviene usare direttamente il governor ondemand che fa gia' questa cosa oscillando tra valore minimo e massimo

PS un grazie a tutti voi e al paziente gutter a cui sto rompendo un po' 

@gutter non e' che hai diverso il file di confgurazione di speedfreq o settia mano il range dei valori di frequenza validi?

grazie infinite

----------

## lopio

ciao

chiedo scusa se riesumo il post ma pensavo di fare passi avanti leggendo altra doc nel frattempo ma a parte post dove si modificano i sorgenti non sono arrivato a niente di valido (ho sempre solo 600 e 1600 come valori validi di frequenza)

Ho impostato come gutter mi aveva suggerito

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ti posto la conf del mio kernel:
> 
> ```
> #
> 
> ...

 

In autoload carico modulo acpi_cpufreq ottenendo 

```

paco-benq linux # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/*

0

1600000

600000

1600000 600000 

powersave userspace performance 

1600000

acpi-cpufreq

userspace

1600000

600000

1600000

```

mentre analogamente

```

paco-benq linux # cpufreq-info 

cpufrequtils 0.2: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004

Per favore, comunicare errori e malfunzionamenti a linux@brodo.de.

analisi della CPU 0:

  modulo acpi-cpufreq

  CPU per le quali e` necessario cambiare la frequenza contemporaneamente: 0

  limiti hardware: 600 MHz - 1.60 GHz

  frequenze disponibili: 1.60 GHz, 600 MHz

  gestori disponibili: powersave, userspace, performance

  gestore corrente: la frequenza deve mantenersi tra 600 MHz e 1.60 GHz.

                   Il gestore "userspace" puo` decidere quale velocita` usare

                  in questo intervallo.

  la frequenza attuale della CPU e` 1.60 GHz.

```

infine configurazione di speedfreq

```

paco-benq linux # cat /etc/conf.d/speedfreq 

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-power/speedfreq/files/speedfreq.conf,v 1.1 2005/03/14 21:57:10 ciaranm Exp $

# Select here how you want your CPU to be controlled

# If you select auto you should use the battery.sh script

# provided with this ebuild to control speed depending on A/C status

# acceptable values:

#       powersave       maximise power savings

#       performance     maximise performance

#       dynamic         adjust speed according to CPU load (default)

#       NNN             set CPU to a fixed speed of NNN MHz

#       auto            let the init script detect current battery status

SPEEDFREQ_SPEED="dynamic"

# For more options refer to `speedfreqd -h`

SPEEDFREQ_OPTS=""

```

grazie ancora dell'aiuto

----------

## mc619

Boh strano io ho il tuo stesso processore centrino 1.6 ghz Dothan e le frequenze a mia disposizione vanno dai 600 ai 1600 a balzi di 200 mhz e uso il solo ondemand governor........

----------

## lopio

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> Boh strano io ho il tuo stesso processore centrino 1.6 ghz Dothan e le frequenze a mia disposizione vanno dai 600 ai 1600 a balzi di 200 mhz e uso il solo ondemand governor........

 

ciao anche io avevo pensato al governor ondemand ma vedendo che mi faceva lo stesso giochino ho pensato fosse + corretto cambiare

Mi puoi postare il tuo .config nella parte relativa ad acpi?

 Altrimenti la differenza nn puo' che essere il bios....

grazie

----------

## mc619

certo faccio subito... occhio che potrebbe dipendere molto dal bios del produttore del portatile il mio e' dell,, alter marche hanno avuto dei problemi in passato con acpi e magari anche con lo scaling delle frequenze......... 

```

cat /boot/config |grep ACPI 

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

```

a tee buona fortuna

dimenticavo 

```
uname -a

Linux NiTrO 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #8 Thu Apr 21 11:14:50 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

----------

## lopio

ciao riesumo questo post dopo he ho trovato questo 

[url]

http://perso.wanadoo.es/jtur/BenqJB7000/BenqJB7000_linux.html

[/url]

in tale link viene consigliato di cambiare il file speedstep-centrino.c (e scommentare linea 229) e un config 

```

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

```

cioe' rispolvera il modulo speedstep-centrino che dovrebbe con il nuovo sorgente riconoscere freq del dothan

Dice inoltre anche che al momento della compilazione kernel va detto off a Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs

A parte il fatto che uso governor ondemand ho seguito questi passi e messo in autoload speedstep-centrino e adesso la frequenza oscilla tra tra 400 e 1600 con STEP INTERMEDI

La mia paura e' se e' sensata la cosa e come posso controllare che tutto sia ok.Per esempio mettere "Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs" mi ha spaventato non poco.

Come faccio a sapere se i voltaggi sono corretti?

Ho un po' di fifa anche se sembra funzionare

PS come mai i settaggi dothan non li mettono nel sorgente?

----------

## otaku

anche io stesso processore, ma funziona tutto alla perfezione... comunque se ti da solo due frequenze disponibili c'è qualcosa che non va, oppure sei particolarmente sfigato con gli acquisti...

avevo un problema analogo con il mio desktop: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-352690-highlight-amd64+scaling.html

ma tu non hai proprio disponibili le frequenze intermedie... quindi il problema (se c'è) è nel kernel

ti pasto la configurazione del mio [kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r9]  :Smile: 

```
                  Power management options (ACPI, APM)  --->

          CPU Frequency scaling  --->

        [*] CPU Frequency scaling

        [ ]   Enable CPUfreq debugging

        <*>   CPU frequency translation statistics

        [ ]     CPU frequency translation statistics details

              Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)  --->

        <*>   'performance' governor

        <*>   'powersave' governor

        ---   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling

        <*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor

        <*>   CPU frequency table helpers

        ---   CPUFreq processor drivers

        <*> ACPI Processor P-States driver

        < > AMD Mobile K6-2/K6-3 PowerNow!

        < > AMD Mobile Athlon/Duron PowerNow!

        < > AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!

        < > Cyrix MediaGX/NatSemi Geode Suspend Modulation

        <*> Intel Enhanced SpeedStep

        [*]   Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs

        [*]   Built-in tables for Banias CPUs

        < > Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)

        < > Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface)

        < > Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation

        < > nVidia nForce2 FSB changing

        < > Transmeta LongRun

        < > VIA Cyrix III Longhaul

        --- shared options

        [ ] /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated)
```

----------

## Ic3M4n

@otaku:

 *lopio wrote:*   

> la frequenza oscilla tra tra 400 e 1600 con STEP INTERMEDI 

 

ciò vuol dire che ha risolto. cmq anche io ho lo stesso processore, marca portatile ASUS. faccio una richiesta se qualcuno di voi utilizza gdm per il login. potreste dare un occhiata a questo e dirmi cosa ve ne pare?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-352314-highlight-.html

tornando al discorso frequencing-scaling: ho notato che il tuo centrino scala fino ai 400MHz, mentre tutti gli altri che ho visto, il mio compreso raggiungono al massimo (o minimo, come preferite  :Wink:  ) i 600MHz. questa è l'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso. per il resto... sono contento che tu abbia risolto.

----------

## lopio

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> @otaku:
> 
>  *lopio wrote:*   la frequenza oscilla tra tra 400 e 1600 con STEP INTERMEDI  
> 
> tornando al discorso frequencing-scaling: ho notato che il tuo centrino scala fino ai 400MHz, mentre tutti gli altri che ho visto, il mio compreso raggiungono al massimo (o minimo, come preferite  ) i 600MHz. questa è l'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso. per il resto... sono contento che tu abbia risolto.

 

E' questo il punto un po' dubbio.

Il portatile e' lo stesso di quello dell'url e il fatto che scali fino a 400 e' dovuto anche all'uncomment della linea 229 ma non e' che uno inserisce delle entry nel file .c e tutto funziona magicamente.

Il punto e' che se ci si puo' fidare di queste cose senza paura che il processore salti per aria?

Che ne dite voi?

E' corretto non usare mapping di voltaggio acpi?

/me dubbioso e pauroso

@otaku: parli di configurazione uguale ma abiliti Banias (???)

----------

## Apetrini

Io ho un centrino 1,6 e va tutto bene...

```

ape cpufreq # cat scaling_available_frequencies

1600000 1600000 1600000 1600000 1600000 1400000 1200000 1000000 800000 600000

```

Forse stai usando un kernel un po vecchiotto.

Provane uno del ramo 2.6.12 ... magari patchato morton e vedi se fa lo stesso tiro.

Di solito il kernel mm è piu sperimentale e supporta un sacco di cose in piu prima che queste vengano implementate nel tree ufficiale.

P.S. se non ti va il morton usa almeno uno degli ultimi es 2.6.12 o 2.6.11 con le ultime patch su.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Forse stai usando un kernel un po vecchiotto. 

 

ma scusa... secondo te un kernel della serie 2.6.10 è vecchio?  :Shocked: 

ed inoltre: per quale motivo dovresti mettere un kernel-2.6.12? per non avere nemmeno l'accelerazione grafica dei driver ati? 

in ogni caso il frequency scaling con processore come il suo io lo facevo anche con il kernel 2.6.9, quindi non credo proprio che il problema sia del kernel.

----------

## Apetrini

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Apetrini wrote:*   Forse stai usando un kernel un po vecchiotto.  
> 
> ma scusa... secondo te un kernel della serie 2.6.10 è vecchio? 
> 
> 

 

è vecchio nel senso che "forse" non ha su tutte le patch per supportare nuovo hardware,magari il problema è che non supporta fino in fondo la cpu, tantè che nel portage il kernel 2.6.10 è arrivato alla r6...dalla 2.6.10-r1 alla r6 quelle sono tutte patch.

Alla fine se usavi 2.6.9 forse non era quello liscio bensi uno aggiornato... il 2.6.9 ha fino ad ora avuto 9 revisoni(r9).

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ed inoltre: per quale motivo dovresti mettere un kernel-2.6.12? per non avere nemmeno l'accelerazione grafica dei driver ati? 
> 
> in ogni caso il frequency scaling con processore come il suo io lo facevo anche con il kernel 2.6.9, quindi non credo proprio che il problema sia del kernel.

 

Non vorrei dirtelo ma io ho su 2.6.12.1 come dalla firma e l'accelerazione Ati va che è una meraviglia...con i driver 8.14.13-r1.

Guarda stamattina giocavo a UT2004. Con i dettagli al max senza AA gira che è una scheggia sul mio 1,6 centrino con ati mobility 9200.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Non vorrei dirtelo ma io ho su 2.6.12.1 come dalla firma e l'accelerazione Ati va che è una meraviglia.

 

non l'ho ancora messo... ero rimasto al: con il 2.6.12 l'accelerazione grafica non funziona e quindi sono rimasto con il 2.6.11.

però per quello che riguarda le patch non sono completamente daccordo con te, posso capire che con una versione più recente tu abbia un supporto maggiore per hardware nuovo, però non credo che sia il caso dell'acpi, o almeno della parte che riguarda il frequency scaling. come ti ho già detto ho il suo stesso processore, come gutter e molti altri qui dentro ed è sempre funzionato. quindi di sicuro il problema non è da imputarsi al kernel, ma probabilmente a qualche altro tool o magari, perchè no, al bios. dopotutto si sa... sono scritti con il C__O

----------

## otaku

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> quindi di sicuro il problema non è da imputarsi al kernel, ma probabilmente a qualche altro tool o magari, perchè no, al bios. dopotutto si sa... sono scritti con il C__O

 

in effetti il frequency scaling viene effettuato... magari per risparmiare sull'hardware hanno fatto a meno di alcune possibili frequenze... sarebbe possibile come cosa?

----------

## Ic3M4n

personalmente non credo che il problema sia quello, altrimenti non ti spieghi il perchè anche il tizio che ha scritto l'articolo sul come modificare i sorgenti per l'acpi sia in effetti riuscito a far scalare il processore ai 400MHz. io so che il mio è venduto con scaling 600-1600 e lo esegue nella stessa identica maniera con windows sia con linux. essendo sempre funzionato non ho provato a modificare niente. mi va bene così.

ps: non sono quel gran guru dell'informatica, quindi quello che dico è frutto di mie varie elucubrazioni mentali, non ho dei fondamenti su cui basarmi se non la mia personale esperienza.

----------

## Apetrini

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non l'ho ancora messo... ero rimasto al: con il 2.6.12 l'accelerazione grafica non funziona e quindi sono rimasto con il 2.6.11.
> 
> 

 

anche con il 2.6.12 l'accelerazione va... al max devi patchare i sorgenti come ho fatto io, ma a sta ora forse hanno gi amesso le patch nel portage.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> però per quello che riguarda le patch non sono completamente daccordo con te, posso capire che con una versione più recente tu abbia un supporto maggiore per hardware nuovo, però non credo che sia il caso dell'acpi, o almeno della parte che riguarda il frequency scaling. come ti ho già detto ho il suo stesso processore, come gutter e molti altri qui dentro ed è sempre funzionato. quindi di sicuro il problema non è da imputarsi al kernel, ma probabilmente a qualche altro tool o magari, perchè no, al bios. dopotutto si sa... sono scritti con il C__O

 

Non sono convinto di cio che dici...

Ho avuto esperienza diretta con acpi:

Ho un portatile sony vaio vgn-a215, siccome non supporta Apm(il kernel non riconosce il bios) ho usato acpi che veniva correttamente individuato, ma all'epoca avevo il kernel 2.6.10-r3 e il portatile non si spegneva(acpi veniva individuato corettamente, riavviava, andava in standby, ma quando davo shutdown o halt rimaneva la spia accesa e le ventole continuavano a girare, anche se il sistema faceva il down e lo schermo si spegneva)... ho dovuto aspettare due o piu revisioni mi pare l'r5 o r6(sempre del kernl 2.6.10) per far funzionare corettamente l'acpi.

Ora quello che volevo dire con tutto questo discorso è ... 

Se per caso questa cpu fosse prodotta dall'altra parte del globo, magari era una delle prime serie ed è leggermente diversa...

Non siamo sicuri al 100% che non sia il kernel...

Quindi io dico di provare, almeno cosi siamo sicuri!!

Uno si scarica l'ultimo kernel o magari un kernel patchato morton...

lo compila, lo prova e vedo com'è lo scaling se è uguale rimette il suo kernel preferito...

Tempo impiegato per l'operazione: 20 minuti.

Mi sembra un tempo ragionevole. E poi chissa che magari l'utente s'innamora del nuovo kernel e cestina quello vecchio.

Potrebbe nascere un nuovo amore.

Alla fine probabilmente il kernel magari non centra nulla, è che sono del parere che una certezza in campo informatico vale tanto, non si ha certezza ssoluto finche non si prova.

Se poi la cpu è veramente "castrata" allora sono del parere che la gente che vende le macchine con Centrino "castrato" dovrebbe avere almeno l'accortezza di avvertire il cliente.

Questa per me è una forma di truffa.

----------

## lopio

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se poi la cpu è veramente "castrata" allora sono del parere che la gente che vende le macchine con Centrino "castrato" dovrebbe avere almeno l'accortezza di avvertire il cliente.
> 
> Questa per me è una forma di truffa.

 

ciao

Il fatto che ci sia un tizio che si e' preso la briga di stendere un howto per far funzionare le cose con il joybook 7000 benq come il mio mi da' l'idea che il problema non sia nel bios ma risieda proprio nel fatto che  la funzionalita' (anche nel kernel 2.6.12) non e' proprio prevista.

Nel file originale speedstep non c'e' traccia di settaggi per un Dothan (come invece c'e' nel file patchato) e se non li hanno messi ci sara' qualche motivo che mi sfugge o perche' e' pericoloso farlo.Da qui la mia perplessita' e la necessita' di chiedere il vostro aiuto e consiglio.

Non credo in un processore "castrato" perche' altrimenti non scalerebbe MAI mentre con le modifiche sopra citate lo fa (anche se non so a quale prezzo).

grazie 

ciao

----------

## radiant

Mah, io attualmente sto lavorando allo scaling sul portatile (proc.: AMD Sempron 2800+ 1,6 GHz). Ho solo due step (800 e 1600 MHz) e sto provando con ondemand (echo "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor). Tutto sembra andare piuttosto bene, ma volevo chiedere... siccome non vorrei giocare troppo col processore non sapendo bene come funzionano queste cose, ci sono particolari rischi nel caso che la frequenza cambi ripetutamente tra i due valori? Non ho infatti step intermedi e il cpu throttling acpi è dato come 'not supported'.

Se invece prendo userspace come governor, ho provato wmlaptop, mini applet per WM. Fa la stessa cosa, ma, da quanto ho capito, controlla lui in prima persona le frequenze; dev'essere qualcosa tipo cpufreq. Comunque, non c'è un modo per far partire la frequenza massima quando ce n'è effettivamente bisogno e non, per dire, per una frazione di secondo mentre si carica la home page di Sourceforge...?  :Neutral: 

Boh, spero di non essere andato troppo OT con questo... in fondo si parlava di un sistema diverso.

Lo'

----------

## Apetrini

Perche a sto punto non provi in maniera diversa...

Non usare 

```

'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor

```

Carica 

```

CPU frequency translation statistics

Default CPUFreq_governor:userspace

```

e

```

Intel Enhanced SpeedStep

Use Acpi tables to decode valid frequency

```

E NIENT altro in questa sezione.

Speriamo bene....

Ho esaurito le mie risorse non so cos'altro potrebbe essere...

Ma ora non vorrei sforare nella fantascienza ma la scheda madre è riconosciuta? Hai il dma attivo?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ho un problema simile con un centrino core duo, ho soli 3 step, 996-1330-1660, mentre su win la frequenza scende fino a 250Mhz.

per lo scaling sto usando cpufreqd, configurato e funzionanate seguendo la guida ufficiale http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/power-management-guide.xml, cosa posso fare per scalare ancora?   :Wink: 

----------

## unz

Beato te Ciccio che ne hai 3, io neanche uno ... ho i due core che mi ciucciano via tutta la batteria come fosse acqua ... mandami in pm il tuo .config ... io con l'ultimo kernel vanilla non riesco a far vedere ste benedette frequenze ... o forse è proprio un errore di sys che non viene montato a dovere .. che pemessi hai e come lo monti?

----------

## u238

potrebbe essere un DSDT buggato... guardate qui: 

http://acpi.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/HowToOverrideTables

----------

